# Type 2 diabetes despite having a healthy life style ? WHY GOD WHY ?



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

I am a medical student and I feel sorry for my dad. He feels frustrated because although he has always kept his sugar intake low, always cautioned me about exercising and diet....he has been diagnosed with type 2 diabetes and is on glybenclamide. 

He keeps asking me how is this possible. I feel embarrassed, I cannot answer him. None of my aunts and uncles have diabetes. My grandparents did not have diabetes. 

Some of my aunts went to live in Canada and came back to the Caribbean fat and obese. Yet they do not have diabetes nor high blood pressure.

Yet my dad has it. My dad was a marathon runner in high school !

My father has been a sports instructor all his working life. I have never seen my father by sweets. My father drinks his coffe e and tea without sugar. 

I don't know what to tell him.

Life is so unfair ! It's as if, you could take all the medical advice in the world about healthy lifestyle and style get sick


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

once sickness hits its a sad sad thing. I have an aunt that is very very skinny and still has diabetes. Everyone is at risk for diabetes, stroke, heart disease, etc. Im at a significant risk because of morbid obesity and thankfully dont have diabetes or other health issues aside from obsturctive sleep apnea. it really sucks to be sick.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I hate hearing stuff like this. People who spend their whole life living a healthy lifestyle and still get sick. Sucks.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Kevin001 said:


> I hate hearing stuff like this. People who spend their whole life living a healthy lifestyle and still get sick. Sucks.


The worst part is he sometimes asks me for an explanation, but I don't have one. This goes against anything I've learnt in Med school so far. I wish I could help him, but I feel so powerless.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

There is no explanation.
We (humanity) are still learning a lot about type two diabetes. It doesn't always have to be from sugar or cholesterol and you don't have to be fat to get diabetes. If the pancreas stops working correctly for whatever reason, you're at risk for diabetes.

My friend has diabetes type two. He got it after thyroid cancer treatment. He may not have been as healthy as your dad, but, I wouldn't call his intake extreme or anything. He blames the cancer treatment.

There are also many hidden sugars in the food we eat. Do you know how much sugar there is in the bread he eats or the cheese he likes?


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

Bad effin genetic. My family is riddled with diabetes and high cholestrol.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Skeletra said:


> My friend has diabetes type two. He got it after thyroid cancer treatment. He may not have been as healthy as your dad, but, I wouldn't call his intake extreme or anything. He blames the cancer treatment
> 
> Your friend with thyroid cancer , did he survive , how long ago , I'm going through tests for this now and until a few days ago didn't even know what a thyroid was . Gotta admit I'm a bit worried .


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Ive heard sometimes the pancreas can get too overwhelmed and can cause type II disease. stress related perhaps.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Grog said:


> Your friend with thyroid cancer , did he survive , how long ago , I'm going through tests for this now and until a few days ago didn't even know what a thyroid was . Gotta admit I'm a bit worried .


He had the surgery in 2004 and he's still alive  but it's totally understandable that you would worry. That was no walk in the park for him either. He was sure he was going to die so he got everyone gifts to remember him by.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Hey, with how they're handing out antipsychotics, MDs seem intent on making everyone diabetic.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

we ...are managing. I try to research it everyday, but still cannot find an answer. It's all speculative.


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

Try stopping all tea and coffee and soft drinks. The caffeine increases cortisol which causes sugar highs and lows.

Try going without any caffeine for 1 month and see what happens.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear that. 

I had a god aunt who was a fitness instructor her whole career. A vegan, very active, never drinks or smokes and eats very healthy. She died of lung cancer at her 50s. 

My grandfather started smoking since he was 10 and drinking hard liquor heavily around his early teens. Continued doing this his entire life and lived life to the edge. He was known as the village drunken master, with his high tolerance of alcohol and being able to out drink everyone. He died at 82, when he got hit by a car. Up until then, he was strong as an ox and barely had any health problems. 

The world is weird, good luck to you dad.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Blue Dino said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> 
> I had a god aunt who was a fitness instructor her whole career. A vegan, very active, never drinks or smokes and eats very healthy. She died of lung cancer at her 50s.
> 
> ...


No ****... I'm just praying that at least he will last until, I've finished studying and married to my girlfriend. At least then we can at least say that he's seen all his children become adults. At least then he can feel like he's done his job.

It sucks being the last child. Being the last child makes you feel like you are watching your parents age.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Lifestyle choices can reduce the risk of contracting type II diabetes, to give you better odds to work with but in the end it is still down to a certain degree of chance whether or not you get Diabetes type II or most any other illness.


----------



## DerrickOdea (Aug 17, 2015)

There is still lot of research and studies are going on to get the reason behind type2 diabetes. We can simply avoid this disease with a healthy diet and good lifestyle.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

DerrickOdea said:


> There is still lot of research and studies are going on to get the reason behind type2 diabetes. We can simply avoid this disease with a healthy diet and good lifestyle.


There is no way to completely avoid this disease, you can only minimize your risk of acquiring the disease. You can still do everything right and still get Diabetes Type II. The OP stated that his father already had a health diet and good lifestyle, which was pretty why much which this thread I assume was created in the first place.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

Noca said:


> There is no way to completely avoid this disease, you can only minimize your risk of acquiring the disease. You can still do everything right and still get Diabetes Type II. *The OP stated that his father already had a healthy diet and good lifestyle, which was pretty why much which this thread I assume was created in the first place.*


oh well.....


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Noca said:


> There is no way to completely avoid this disease, you can only minimize your risk of acquiring the disease. You can still do everything right and still get Diabetes Type II. The OP stated that his father already had a health diet and good lifestyle, which was pretty why much which this thread I assume was created in the first place.


Correct. If you are still diagnosed with it, do not stray from what the doctors say because you feel "cursed". Heck, a lot of us who are healthy need to check our sugars sometimes. We put enough into us to turn us into rubber bands, probably straining our systems, too.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Noca said:


> There is no way to completely avoid this disease, you can only minimize your risk of acquiring the disease. You can still do everything right and still get Diabetes Type II. The OP stated that his father already had a health diet and good lifestyle, which was pretty why much which this thread I assume was created in the first place.


true no one is immune to it just like no one is immune to the common cold or depression. yet I read books that diabetes type II or insulin resistance is highly preventable. :um


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

CopadoMexicano said:


> true no one is immune to it just like no one is immune to the common cold or depression. yet I read books that diabetes type II or insulin resistance is highly preventable. :um


Prevention in that context means risk reduction that is all.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Genes are mysterious.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I worry about this a lot because ugly diseases and cancer run in my family on my father's side. Even though I appear physically healthy like my mother, there's still that chance that I could develop diabetes, high blood pressure, or gout from my father. What's weird though is that out of all the kids in my family, I appear to be the most healthy despite not being as active as my athlete siblings. Genetics are strange sometimes.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Buckyx said:


> people have weird ideas about what is healthy


This. Your dad probably didn't have a good diet. You'd be surprised how diabetics aren't educated on a diabetic diet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

